#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Επιδοτήσεις για πρόσληψη άνεργων επιστημόνων

## Billy Huge

> Πρόγραμμα επιχορήγησης επιχειρήσεων για την πρόσληψη ανέργων πτυχιούχων ανώτατων εκπαιδευτικών ιδρυμάτων πανεπιστημιακού και τεχνολογικού τομέα, έως 35 ετών.
> 
> Ο Σκοπός:
>  Σκοπός του προγράμματος είναι η δημιουργία 5.000 νέων θέσεων εξαρτημένης εργασίας πλήρους απασχόλησης με την πρόσληψη ανέργων πτυχιούχων έως 35 ετών, ελληνικών ανώτατων εκπαιδευτικών ιδρυμάτων που είναι κάτοχοι πρώτου πτυχίου ή μεταπτυχιακού ή διδακτορικού ή ισότιμου τίτλου σχολών της αλλοδαπής, σε ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις και γενικά εργοδότες του ιδιωτικού τομέα που ασκούν οικονομική δραστηριότητα.
> 
> 
> 
> Περίοδος υποβολής:
>  από 6/6/2012 έως εξαντλήσεως προϋπολογισμού
> ...


http://www.oaed.gr/el/2012-07-13-06-44-20

----------

